# A special day



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm very proud and I think it's worth sharing with friends that today my wife and I are celebrating our 10th year wedding anniversary and 20th year together anniversary. Yes the same day and in fact almost the hour. We met in high school when she was in grade 9 and I was in grade 10. I knew the second I met her that I wanted to spend the rest of my life with her and over the years, we had to go thru some tuff times and tests and so far, here we are today with 2 great kids and a wonderful marriage. Looking back at everything we've been thru, I wouldn't change a thing.

Thanks for taking the time to reading this.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!! Love makes ALL things possible!

Do you guys have anything special planned?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you. We wanted to go away for a week to the same place we got married in Jamaica but the hotel has been left in ruins as its been closed for the past 7 years. We tried to go on our 5th but couldn't because my dad passed away and I was left to take care of his estate and now finances are keeping us grounded once again but we are going away for the weekend to Niagara Falls. I was thinking of going to Niagara on the lake and taking in a few winery tours. A weekend away from the kids is a nice treat for us. We're hoping in the next couple of years to go away somewhere hot to an all inclusive wonderlad somewhere.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

:way-to-go: Antigua, congrats to you and the wife. Hope yall have a great trip, Niagra falls sounds like fun. Who keeps the youngins? Grandparents?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

My mother will be staying at my house with the kids this weekend. That way the can sleep in their own beds. Liam has a hard time sleeping whenever he's away from home.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats good, the kids are always more cozy at home in their environment and their toys etc.. Nothing like having a grandma that will come to you and keep them!!!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats! I think it is wonderful you are celebrating your 10th anniversary. I am glad you are getting away for a long weekend just you and the wife. I going to Niagara Falls is a great place to celebrate your 10th!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*Happy Anniversary*

I wish the happiest anniversary to both of you! Twenty years together and ten years married. The Niagara Falls trip sounds so nice. I wish I could babysit for you. I don't mind at all. I am in Hampton, VA, so you might have a little travel time.:10220: Enjoy your anniversary and each other.:thumbup1:

Have a look at this:

http://www.fireworks.com/interactive/e-cards/enter_info.asp?ID=16


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats great, happy anniversary to you and the misses


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

You better get home and cook the wife a good dinner tonight....and yall behave tonight, well try to


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

We said men cooking is a good thing right? They get credit for the work they do. Hopefully, the anniversary went off without a hitch. Have a very Happy Anniversary! Dance nice and slow to a favorite tune, or just gaze into the moonlight.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Men, cooking? You crazy


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

10 years, WOW. Thats great. I havent kept any friends that long, let alone a woman . maybe one day, that truly is special though, hope yall had a great evening, or still are for that matter :10001:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I did make dinner for her last night. A nice candle lit dinner in the dining room. After picking up the kids and going to the store for the wine and a nice card, getting home to feed Liam, Emily, the dog, helping Emily with her homework, giving them both a bath and into their PJ's I was able to get dinner started at 7:20pm. Michelle gets home around 7:45pm which leaves me a little time to get the dinner ready. I had everything ready for 7:44pm and had the bottle of wine on the table. Well she gets home and has a sad face and I can't figure out why. So I asked, What's up? She goes on to tell me that over the years she always hopes I send her flowers to her work and really hoped that this year being our 10th, that I would do it this year. Well..... I didn't! Lesson learned guys, always buy flowers! I didn't at all. But what I did do was call the Hotel that we are staying at this weekend and I bought flower to be in the room when we arrive. I was planning to do that anyway. Oh well! I can't win all the time. She said the dinner made up for it even with the kids interrupting the whole time but hey. That's why we're heading to Niagara Falls for the weekend. I'll leave the rest of the night to myself 
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy belated Anniversary, sorry I have been swamped and did not check in till now!

Glad you had a nice evening, good tip on the flowers


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like a great evening either way. Got your hands full sounds like, but a good daddy it sounds like too


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree antigua, flowers are the correct thing to do, regardless of what they may say. We have always had a mutual agreement to not do flowers on valentines day, because its crazy to pay those prices. She is just as happy with them the day after. I realize this is your anniversary, but just an example.

However, the last 2 years I got them on V day anyway, and believe me, it excites them. So I guess my point is, even if they dont expect them, or want them, the only "right" thing to do is get them anyway. No flowers is a 50/50 win/lose situation, having them is 100% win everytime.

I always wondered, and maybe some of the ladies can clarify this. Do you have a fit about the flowers on valentines day because you "really" want them, or JUST because your "supposed" to get them on that day. I think a lot of it has to do with "because i am supposed to get flowers", but that just my 2 cents. Sorry to get a little off topic there :shrug:. Thats ONE of the reasons my lady is special, because it doesnt have to be about what everyone else does, or whatever everyone else thinks, it can be our own way.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's my two cents about Valentines Day. You shouldn't give flowers just because they are expected at that time of the year. They put too much emphasis on this. Flowers, cards, and dinners should be given from a sincere heart. And remember, if you treat her like a queen every day, this won't matter at all.:thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Truth be told, my wife hates Valentine’s Day. It has become so commercialized that you "have" to buy that big diamond ring or that $3000 necklace to keep everyone happy that it just makes her sick. Lucky me I guess. Besides it means more to us 5 days later anyway. I agree with you Grace, Flowers, cards, and dinners should be given from a sincere heart and when you do it out of the blue, unexpected, that's when the appreciate it even more. Either that or they think you're cheating on them....LOL....Ya, that's a funny story....Now!.....maybe another time! LOL


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree 100%. Some friends of mine were talking about it the other day, before valentines, and said I have some flowers, reservations booked at a $45/person place, blah, blah... He said, hopefully that will be enough to make her happy. :no:

I just shook my head. But I know his wife, she is 110% the type that its because your supposed to. It meant nothing to him, he only did it to make her happy. What joy is in that?? :shrug:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*The greatest gift is the gift of love. If you have that then you're rich.*


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We're Back! We had a great time. Got some really great pics too.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562604771TCQMog
The weather was perfect for February. On Thursday morning I ordered flowers to be in the room when we arrived. She loved them. They were very unexpected. She cried with joy that I got her flowers. That made me happy. We had a lot of fun at the Casion, I showed Michelle all the signs we made inside the casino which was my first time seeing them installed. They all looked really nice. When we got home the kids were really happy to see us. It was nice to get home and see the kids. Liam was screeming he was so happy. He didn't leave my side the whole night.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw all the photos from your trip. You have a beautiful wife and family. You should be very proud. I love those falls with a little bit of snow accumulation on it. The signs on the shops were incredible to look at too. Thanks for sharing them. I have to compliment you on your photos being so organized too!:thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you Grace. Your right, she is a hotty!!  I make sure she knows it everyday. The weather was perfect too. It was a great time.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics! Wish I was there. Oh wait, I didnt get invited :shrug:

I wish we could go visit something like that for a weekend, that would be great. What was the temp while yall were there?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe next time :comfort_: I had to look it up. The temp was -2.6degrees C around 30degrees F. Cold for July but in February, Wow it was nice. We walked around for hours before dinner. My feet didn't get cold once. Sore though. We're going to take the kids in the summer and stay at the hotel with the dinosaurs are. It looks like a nice place stay for a weekend. Compfort Inn on Clifton Hill if anyone is interested. I can't wait the kids are going to have a blast.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds great, bet the kids would enjoy that. I dont think you could have paid me to go in -2.6 degree weather anyway


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are some really nice pics. Glad yall were able to get away for a weekend, we all need that every so often. I bet that is beautiful in the summer too


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you. We really need to get away just the two of us and have some fun. 
I would say the fall would be the best time to go. Not to hot and all the leaves on the trees would be changing colours. There are a lot of maple trees and oaks around that it would be a photographers paradise.
I can't wait to take the kids in the summer. They'll have a great time.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Your pictures are great. Yes one day I would like to go there. It is one of the few places in the country I haven't been. My husband has family not to far from there so we have talked about going to visit them and making a side trip!
Thanks for sharing your pictures and experience with us!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

ctfortner said:


> Sounds great, bet the kids would enjoy that. I dont think you could have paid me to go in -2.6 degree weather anyway


If you think -2.6 is cold, tonight we are expected to get down to -28 with the wind chill :shocked:. BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Time to plug in the cars. Keep the engine warm for the morning.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yall must be crazy :shocked:

-28, you better plug me in too, heck with the car



antigua said:


> If you think -2.6 is cold, tonight we are expected to get down to -28 with the wind chill :shocked:. BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Time to plug in the cars. Keep the engine warm for the morning.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome pics man, too cold for me though, I am enjoying the experience pretty good in my warm house. thanks for sharing


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks billy.
It was bitter cold this morning. It took about 1/2 an hour to get heat out of the vans vents this morning. You know it's cold when you try to take in a breath, and the inside of your nose starts to freeze instantly and when that cold air hits the lungs you can't help but choke a bit. We've had colder nights in the past. Once I went up north to visit my grandparents and the temp dropped to -40 and it just kill the battery of my car. My grandfather plugged in the car and he had a battery warmer that worked good to thaw it. It's not always like that but we get a couple of weeks of extreme cold like that a year. A few more weeks and the warmer weather will start and I can start really thinking about and plan on my camping season.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*Plug that Car In*

I saw you're experiencing the amazing cold weather up there where you are. Boy, does that bring back memories of my childhood. My Dad stayed plugging the car in every night. We had 28 or even 40 below many times with wind chill. He'd plug it in, and come inside the house. He'd be wearing his heavy parka, with hat, and plaid fleece shirt. The heavy duty plug we had was an orange one that he kept outside.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Today is NOT the day for our kids to try out the ole, "will my tounge freeze to this steel pipe theory" let me tell ya... :no:

Holy smokes is it cold up here right now, brrrrrrrrrr

Come on spring... And that is saying something concidering the fact that I am a die hard Sledder..


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, its time to trade the sleds in for the campers. I am so over cold weather already (by cold I mean 20's and 30's at night)


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I was grumbling this morning cuz it was -2!!!! I guess I should count my blessings that it isn't "that cold".

I am all for human hibernation when it gets this cold!!! :10311:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I really dont mean to rub it in or anything :shrug: but....









Camping weather, I smell it coming!!!!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

:sad: I am in the middle of a snow storm projected to put down up to an inch an hour with total accumulations up to 7 inches, in sub zero temps and you are posting a 58 degree high!!!!!!! :sad:

Oh well... I chose to live in the north!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

So, its not exactly :icon_smile_bbq: weather up there huh


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I assume you mean BBQ or cooking outside. Well I plan on cooking some chicken and steak on the BBQ tonight.  Yum Yum! I cook on the grill, outside all year round. What's a little frostbite every once in a while. LOL


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats me, all YEAR. Course it doesn't get that cold here, but we have single digit days and it doesnt stop me one bit. I go up north couple of times a year (MN) and tell my father in law, lets cook some burger, or steaks, the answer is always no, its too cold. Not for me, but I just let it go. Figured most people up there just didnt cookout, glad to hear you do.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

We do need some warm weather to go outside and enjoy ourselves. My daughter doesn't need encouragement for outdoor activities. I have to drag her inside when it gets warm. You are all waiting to be going camping on regular schedules again. Today was a very warm day here in Virginia.


----------

